# Ceiling Fan Light Won't Turn On



## AKSRA (Apr 21, 2017)

My ceiling fan has one wall switch which controls both fan and light. There are two separate switches for the fan and light attached to the ceiling fan. The fan currently works, the light does not.

Recently the light switch stopped "clicking" when I pull it, and the light stopped turning on. Otherwise, I can't see anything visibly broken. Any ideas on what may be wrong/what to do? Have almost zero experience here.

I was reading another forum post which was marked 'solved' so did not want to add further, also unsure if it is the same problem, which this poster solved by buying a new chain switch. If that is the problem, is this a relatively easy task or should I call in a handyman? I have next to zero experience with electric work.

The mentioned post I was on is here:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f265/solved-ceiling-fan-lights-dont-work-515943.html


----------



## Wizmo (Apr 3, 2011)

*What you describe is a common problem. Yes, if the switch for the light doesn't click it has failed. A quick run to most any DIY store will get you a new switch. I had this issue and resolved one fan with a new switch. The other I ran a second wire back to the switch box and replaced the single switch with a double one and removed the weakest link. I can now control the light and the fan separately. 

Whichever method you use will restore the operation of the light. The second option if you can achieve it is slightly more elegant!:grin:

YMMV
*


----------

